# Fracino Classic - Core out solenoid?



## timrhoffmann (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello All

I purchased a Fracino Classic 2 group a while ago and had to have minor works to get it functional. However, when it was serviced I was told that it is not filling itself up directly and the way I fill it is by lifting the valve on the side until it fill sup sufficiently. I am told that for it to re-fill itself automatically, I need to detach the solenoid and effectively drill out the calcite which has built up. Has anyone heard of this before? Safe to do myself or best left to the pros?

While I'm at it - may as well also point out that the right steam wand isn't currently working and I wonder if this has to anything to do with it accidentally sucking up milk when it was last working. Any way of testing/fixing?

Thanks!

Tim


----------

